# Fishing Jetties Monday the 17th



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I plan to take my boat to the Galveston jetties (and bay if needed) to fish on Monday. Plan to fish from 07:00AM till 5:00PM. Cost sharing is $50 per person for oil & fuel & fee. Fishing partners can share cost for baits separately. Bring your own foods and drinks (no alcohol or beers - prefer non-smoking). I am also thinking about doing it on this Sunday also if I can find a marina to park my boat for two days. The boat is 22 ft SeaPro with 200HP Mercury. 
====


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

I am game for Monday. Give me a call 832-493-1075. Justin. If you got room, my brother came come aswell. Let me know.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry, I have to move this trip to other day.
===


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Sorry, I have to move this trip to other day.
> ===


to when?

i didnt get your invite buddy


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

charlie23 said:


> to when?
> 
> i didnt get your invite buddy


Charlie, you was already in the list with others. I was looking for two more. See my PM.
===


----------

